# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Who's got crabs?

## Dennis

It's Soft-Shelled Crab season. 

I made them last Saturday night: Soaked them in milk for about an hour then coated them in a flour/S & P/ Old Bay mixture. Fried 'em up and served them with a Smoked Spanish Paprika Aoli. 

A lovely bottle of wine made for a wonderful evening. Trust me.

 

Looking for some different ideas for this weekend.

Got Crabs?

----------


## amyb

In a word, YUM!!!!

----------


## Dennis

I got the idea for the aoli from Friday Night's dinner out at  This place. 

We ordered a side dish of Patatas Bravas (Spicy Potatoes with Spicy Paprika Aioli.) I knew that soft-shells were on our list for things to make at home Saturday night and I was trying to figure out how to serve them. The Aioli was perfect and we created a Spanish menu around them with Serrano and Iberico jamon , garrotxa cheese and a recreation of the roasted potatoes. We thought about a Spanish wine but when I was in the wine store, a guy was promoting this houses Rose. Mrs. Dennis loves, loves, loves Rose, so

----------


## andynap

Very nice. I make an aioli when I do fried calamari rings. Let's see if the Intruder keeps this here or you wind up in the Food section.  :P

----------


## Dennis

We'll see.

I'm just waiting for Mr. Seafood to chime in on how I can't possibly be enjoying fresh soft-shelled crabs because I live more than 17' from the ocean and he finds them in his boots after digging for clams, etc, etc...

----------


## MIke R

Curried Crab and Sweet Potato/or Butternut Squash Bisque....


or

Crab Cakes.....

----------


## MIke R

> We'll see.
> 
> I'm just waiting for Mr. Seafood to chime in on how I can't possibly be enjoying fresh soft-shelled crabs because I live more than 17' from the ocean and he finds them in his boots after digging for clams, etc, etc...




and I've come to accept that most of you, due to circumstances beyond your control, simply cannot enjoy truly freah seafood and I now I feel  sorry for you all so I am not going to poke anymore....

----------


## Dennis

But why would I do that with soft-shelled crabs?

----------


## MIke R

> But why would I do that with soft-shelled crabs?




you could...the meat is the same...just no hard shell because they are moulted off.....why is another issue - but you could...there really isnt much you want to do with a soft shelled crab other than what you are already doing...but if you re flushed in them, the ideas I put forth are worthy of consideration

----------


## MIke R

if you like soft shell crab season....you should see soft shell lobster season...and thats next month

love the avatar

----------


## andynap

> if you like soft shell crab season....you should see soft shell lobster season...and thats next month
> 
> love the avatar



I had them in September on the Cape

----------


## MIke R

yeah June and Sept are typically the months they moult

----------


## fins85258

Karen got her dose of Lobster rolls today in Portsmouth before her flight back to Phoenix.

----------


## MIke R

> Karen got her dose of Lobster rolls today in Portsmouth before her flight back to Phoenix.




I'll be sick of them by August ;-)

----------


## amyb

And I will be on a quest for them this holiday weekend. A

----------


## MIke R

you going to ACK?

----------


## MIke R

this is what I am talking about......thats a lot of bisque and salad!...LOL

----------


## Dennis

WOW!

A lobster and a Crab in the same picture?

----------


## MIke R

yeah.....more or less....

----------


## JEK

> WOW!
> 
> A lobster and a Crab in the same picture?



Reaching for Photoshop right now . . . . now where's that dawg pic?

----------


## amyb

And Mike, just where is this ACK? and should I, IYHO,  be going there?

----------


## MIke R

ACK = Nantucket,,,,,

----------


## andynap

> ACK = Nantucket,,,,,



= $$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## MIke R

= more kids named Muffy, Buffy and Tad than anywhere on the planet

----------


## amyb

Thanks for the ACK explanation. Having never been there I did not have a clue. Sorry to report that the  Nantucket trip was scrubbed . We are not going away for my birthday this year. We hope to rally the kids and their kids and do something closer to home. Thanks for being thoughtful and remembering that  plan of ours.

----------


## JohnC

ACK became popularized by the TV show Wings, which was set at the Nantucket Airport (call sign ACK). It has become one of the more popular baseball hats from the island.

----------

